# Preseason: Toronto Raptors v. Boston Celtics, Oct. 6



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Post your in-game comments and thoughts on the game here...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Is Raps TV showing this game? I have not had it since I moved back to Ontario, and wont have it until Dec 1st.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Raptors TV will be showing the game @ 2:30 EST...according to the .pdf on their website.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dont you all have a game tomorrow also?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

also for those who dont have raptorstv nba.com will be webcasting the game


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Raps starting 5:
TJ, Parker, Kapono, Bosh, Bargnani

Celts starting 5: 
Ray Allen, Rondo, Perkins, KG, Pierce


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

**** yes i am watching the game... the crowd just went wild when Bargs was introduced

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nb...060611.asx

catch it on that stream... hope you all get that working the quality is great


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Moon was introduced but i dont think he is playing at all... shame


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The raptors italia jerseys are ****in awesome!!!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Boston`s bench reminds me of the Duke bench - lots of cheerleading 

Boston looks good and its not even half way through the 1st....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Garnett just dominated Bosh... those lucky celtics. 6-2 celtics


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Boston really do look good. 

Bargs hot a three then got left behind by Garnett who threw down a lovely dunk.. 11-5


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargs playing great... 6 of the raps 8 points


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOO my feed just changed to the Twolves game.... NO NO NO


----------



## Red Dino (Apr 22, 2007)

could somebody give me a proper link to watch the game live? 

The above link doesnt work btw!


----------



## jamesblair23 (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> Dont you all have a game tomorrow also?


The Raps play Lottomatica tomorrow.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.myp2p.eu/NBA.htm

thats for sopcast and tuv users and Bargnani looking good so far


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

the link i posted is now showing the t wolves game... utter heart break for me cos this game blows chunks


----------



## jamesblair23 (May 24, 2006)

Nice to see Garbo back and healthy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> the link i posted is now showing the t wolves game... utter heart break for me cos this game blows chunks


Audioleague pass is working


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Watching Boston, you can tell that there still will be some time for adjustments on offense...lots of isolation and individual plays akin to what Denver had been doing with AI and Melo...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

raps up 7 after 1 I was impressed with the shooting of our team nice to see that it carried over from last season


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

hehe, good little comment by the announcer regarding joey graham: hes a blind date, you dont know what youre gonna get


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

graham having his ups and downs...one minute hes attacking the net and playing good strong defense, then on the next possession hes jacking an 18-20 footer with 18 secs left on the shot clock...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn the Raptors are like loaded with shooters.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Raps ended 2nd Q poorly but that could be because Sam was trying to give everyone on the team some PT...Ford seemed to be pressing a bit towards the end of the 2nd Q as well which is somewhat concerning as he took a number of those familiar 15-17 foot fade aways from the corner of the key...

43-40 Celts...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Trailing with just like 5:30 to play.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm really liking Delfino game hes doing everything out there


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea Delfino looks impressive so far.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Moon is an athlete, too bad he'll probably be cut because theres just too many established NBA players ahead of him....


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dixon's long 3 back ironed.


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

That was a horrible game by Raptors.

1. Bosh looked slow, needs more games to condition himself. Kept fumbling the ball. At times, he looked lost.
2. T.J Ford was amazing, made Rondo work for it. he looked smooth. 
3. Kapoono stroke was smooth as silk. His defense on PP was below average. He needs to learn to come for help for double team.
4. Anthony Parker had no touches. defense was good. His shots were not falling in. Will need to correct his shot.
5. Bargnani was rushing his game, did not take his time to plant his feet. his 3pters were awesome, but foul prone.
6. Calderon is the best bench player, knows how to set his team. very effective in this game. 
7. Garbo seemed to settle in for threes, he has lost half a step in his game. needs more time to build on his conditioning. He needs to play down at the boards.
8. Delfino, great game. did everything to get the game moving. great energy of the bench.
9. Rasho was his usual self. he played tough. though garnett scored on him, he is not to blame. did everything he can.
10. Graham sucked. he's got to play with more of a flow. Seems hesitant will what he does. Was brought when the 2nd tier played but was pushed to 3rd by the end. If he wants to be part of the rotation, he has to step up.
11. Dixon. played an alright game. couldnt score at the start but made some critical points down the stretch, however, forced the last couple of shots. 
12. Humphries is lost. everytime he wanted to post up he kicked it out. seems like either he couldnt do it, or sam was asking for a different play.
13. Luke was horrible. couldnt tie the game with the open shot. seems like he lost 3pt game. Couldnt defend at all.
14. Moon was so bad that i almost ripped my hair off. In a span of 3 minutes late in the 4th quarter he attempted 3 3pters, all missed. he does not know how to shoot, he does not know how to finish in traffic, he is not ready at all. he need to leave this team. He forced so much shots that didnt create anything. 
15. Basten was not effective, he didnt get to play not untill the last couple of minutes. definitely not the same person when he was on the raptors 5 years ago.
16. Martin. did not play.

Cant believe Celtics bench players outplayed the raptors back-ups. 
I believe the Celtics are playing over their heads. Once they start facing stronger teams and at regular playing time, they will slow down and fatigue will play a major factor. PP and KG both were too dman hyped, but it will eventually catch up to them. didnt like the attitude from both of em, seemed very cocky, as if to good to be playing a team against us.
Once we learn to pass the ball as we did last year and every player know their role, i dont see to much of a problem as we had today.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

It's the first game of the preseason... don't worry.

First and second lines of raptors didn't play in the last 6 minute, but only the guys who need the contract... probably 'cause tomorrow thay have another game.

IMO we should keep Baston and leave Humphries...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I was really impressed by Delfino. He's such a gritty player and just what we needed at the wing last year. He gives us another defender on the wing, and has such a good all around game. Deceptively athletic.

Kapono's defense on Ray and Pierce impressed me. He wasn't necessarly that good.. but he hustles non stop to keep his man in front of him. 

I thought TJ played really well.

Bosh looked rusty.

Bargnani played decent. He was really making an effort to crash the boards.

Luke played well. His shot wasn't dropping but he gave a lot of effort on d, and moved the ball well. Going to be hard to cut him.. if we have too, all Moon needs is one or two good games.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

slash_010 said:


> That was a horrible game by Raptors.
> 
> 1. Bosh looked slow, needs more games to condition himself. Kept fumbling the ball. At times, he looked lost.
> 2. T.J Ford was amazing, made Rondo work for it. he looked smooth.
> ...


Guess you didn't see the same game I saw celtics played there starters way more than we did ours and our 2nd unit was able to hang with Boston starters that alone speaks volumes about the raps depth that game would be a W if that was a regular season game but hey the scrubs gotta get PT too the 3rd unit looked nervous in the 4th , I don't blame them though there all fighting for jobs


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

toronto played nice.. the new guys played good, delfino attacked the basket alittle bit & brought energy on defense & kapono hit his first big 3 he takes in steady competition as a raptor, both did a bit of everything, luke jackson wasnt that bad, his dribbling & passing impressed me, he had 1 huge rebound... dixon was off at the end but it was him who brought us back 7 down in the final 3-4 minutes to have a chance for a tie, and boston played the big 3 alot,only for the late 3rd-4th were they out, compared to toronto's constant substitutions.. so this L didnt bother me at all.. 

bosh is probably still trying to take it easy with the plantars resting, baston i felt had some bad 50-50 & iffy calls against him, & he only got in at the very end of the game from 6 left, in some garbage time with out of the rotation players, he should play more next game, definitly with anthony parker on the court at the same time... Moon is ACTIVE, extremely athletic, tries to block every shot but he tried to do way too much, he should know not to take those 3's, we have alot of other guys to do that before he gets a shot, also had 2 bad passes off drives to baston that made maceo look worse then he is

thats my game summary for the unknowns & end of bench guys, i don't agree that toronto played horrible at all.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

after looking at the boxscore (nba.com)I see that Boston played their starting five way more then Toronto.....the big 3 played over 30 minutes each.....and Toronto had 3 starters not even see 20 minutes.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah that's a fact, this is what i alluded too, our bench was keepin us in the game vs. the big 3 & co. while our starters rested.

don't listen to any one tell you the raptors played horrible, both teams were overpassing & being alittle too unselfish.


----------



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

im not a raptors or a boston fan but i think the raptors played great i mean deff...they played boston who is souposed to be unstopable with them 3 dudes but i thought boston didnt hold a chance if the raptors starters stayed on as long at the boston starters did...just how i feel


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think Boston playing their top 3 that much necessarily means that "Their bench is weak" or anything like that. The goal of their pre-season is to get their top 3 acquainted with each other and the best way to do that is through playing them together. The Raptors on the other end wants to see what their newcomers can do for them.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Their bench isn't weak? Who's their backup point again?

Loved Garnett's dunks in this game. Da Kid still has young legs.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I was impressed by the effor both teams brought in this first pre-season game.

Garnett looks more determined than he has in years. Playing more in the low post to start the game. Boston will be OK. Not a dominant team but a scary playoff opponent, if they make it. Eddie House at backup PG is a joke and his streak shooting has never meant much to any team he has been on during the regular season. In a playoff series he can hurt you.

TJ looked good but it is going to be a long year of watching those horrible layup attempts in traffic. He still doesn't have that high arcing bank shot that Iverson and most small guards have.

Jose is the steady hand that guides the ship, and his shot is looking solid all summer.

Bosh looked pretty bad finishing his moves as well but he has not been playing much this offseason.

Graham showed improvement on O with his drives. If he doesn't get PT this year it will be because of his D.

Bargnani looked extremely confident with his O but struggled guarding KG - good experience though.

Parker barely touched the ball and had no rhythm when he did. Kapono will be a more consistent shooter than MoP but got blown by on D a couple of times

Delfino really impressed with his creativity and hustle. If his shot is steady this year he could take minutes from Kapono. Much better handles.

Rasho and Garbo, solid, no worries.

Didn't watch the 4th Q yet so can't comment on Baston or Moon. Luke showed some flashes but there are no minutes for him and he needs major PT just to get comfortable with the league. Not on this team. That back surgery in year 1 pretty much derailed his career because he would have got the PT as a high first round pick. Instead Pavlovic got those minutes and started to develop.

Overall Raps look good and have so many weapons they should not have any long slumps this year and should be in every game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

you gotta think danny ainge is being patient on the backup point guard front. some pretty decent guards aren't going to make the final cut and can be picked up for cheap.

anyone know if Jay Williams is on a training camp roster?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

First off, you can't conclude much about 1 game, especially about shooting.

My thoughts:

Deep frigging roster.

Who's Morris Peterson?

Absolutely loved the pass Luke Jackson threw, after getting a steal and leading the bteak, threading the needel and hitting Joey in full stride for the layup. That was a very nice pass for a good point guard.

Kapono looked legit. I can't believe someone criticized his defence against the Truth. Nobody can guard the Truth. He has clearly made himself into much more than a spot-up shooter, even though that will certainly be his meal-ticket.

I seem to have been the least impressed of everyone here by Carlos Delfino. He looked okay, but did not knock my socks off.

Very happy with how Garbo looked.

Bargnani was positioning himself nicely for rebounds, and seems to have bulked up. A couple of the fouls he was called for were not called last year, aggressive hedging over screens. (Personally, I think they should be called, and hopefully they stay with this, because IMO bigs were getting away with murder on that play last season). Looked more comfortable, but would really like to see him hit the turnaround fade that he likes to throw up from 10-12 feet. Missed it again vs Boston... should be automatic.

Calderon looked better than ever.

Parker was a little flat, but I am not worried about him. He will probably be flat until opening jump.

Bosh was fine for and exhib game. Seems to have added a couple of feet to his comfort zone jumper. I know he hit 3s last year, but he just seemd to set up even further from the basket and be happy to shoot, and just swished it from 20 feet.

Baston looked bad to me. Just a few minutes, but he looked worse than in his cup of coffee a few years ago.

Moon impressed me, notwithstanding all the missed treys. Great putback, nice steal, hustle, and he clearly believes he belongs. I think he will be D-league, but I also think he could end up playing in the NBA. Which I had my doubts about before.

Joey was Joey. Had a nice dish in the post that you very rarely would see last year. I still think he needs to be more of an offensive rebounder with his strength and athleticism.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yall can't be judging maceo baston off his like 5 garbage minutes of playing time with other out of rotation players... he ran with the team, had 1 nice pass to i think jamario for the open jumper, collected 4 rebounds in like 5 mins, and got thrown under the bus seriously, with atleast 2 bad passes from jamario moon where your begging for a turnover. 

game vs. Boston did not reflect bastons game at all.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

southeasy said:


> yall can't be judging maceo baston off his like 5 garbage minutes of playing time with other out of rotation players... he ran with the team, had 1 nice pass to i think jamario for the open jumper, collected 4 rebounds in like 5 mins, and got thrown under the bus seriously, with atleast 2 bad passes from jamario moon where your begging for a turnover.
> 
> game vs. Boston did not reflect bastons game at all.



Baston will not average more then 10 minutes per game this year unless an injury up front opens up some minutes.....He will be this years Pape Sow....last or next to last off the bench.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

baston is worth more then that, why sign a replacement/end of bench/suit for 2 years @mills. i'm just wondering if theres a reason he hasn't played yet.. well if bosh doesnt play at spain, and baston doesnt atleast get some minutes that answers my question.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Obviously we need to see more of Baston.

I'm just saying, I thought he looked bad in those few garbage minutes.

Oh, and guess what are the only kind of minutes Maceo will play for the Raps???


----------

